

PayPal Chargeback attacks hit Free Software developer. - noagendamarket
http://bitcoinmedia.com/paypal-chargeback-attacks-hit-free-software-d

======
noagendamarket
Add a paypal donation box at your own risk.

~~~
dalke
Or worded another way, "bitcoin has no protection against fraudulent sellers."

